# [ftp] - Pb ftp avec Konqueror et compte perso free -[résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour

J'ai cherché pas mal de temps sur google mais je ne trouve pas de solution à mon pb.

J'ai un compte perso chez free pour mon site perso.

Lorsque j'utilise konqueror pour downloader mon site ou pour faire du upload de plusieurs fichiers, j'obtiens toujours le meme message d'erreur de konqueror

"Motif : 421 Vous ne pouvez avoir que 2 connexions simultannees"

J'ai appris que les comptes perso de free interdisait plusieurs connexion ftp.

Donc j'ai alors cherché comment reduire le nombre de conexion ftp de konqueror.

J'ai trouvé sur le net qu'il fallait modifier le fichier

/usr/kde/3.5/share/services/ftp.protocol

et remplacer la variabe maxInstances=2 par maxInstances=1

J'ai fais cette modification puir j'ai relancé ma gentoo.

Lorsque je fais du download ou upload sur le compte ftpperso de free avec konqueror j'ai tjs le meme message

J'ai continué mes investigations en cherchant un autre client ftp, plus configurable.

J'ai essayé d'installer kbear mais le emerge -pv kbear m'indique qu'il ne trouve pas d'ebuild (note avant le emerge j'avais fais emerge --sync)

Quelqu'un aurait il une idée pour résoudre mon pb?

Car ça m'ennuie de passer sous windows et utiliser filezilla pour faire du ftp avec mon compte free.

Merci de votre aide

Knoax

====================================================================

====================================================================

La réponse à mon pb a été d'installer 

KFTPGrabber

Merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé

====================================================================

====================================================================

----------

## Temet

Ouep, j'ai eu ce problème avec free aussi.

J'utilise kftpgrabber, aucun problème.

----------

## ryo-san

 Filezilla ebuild

 :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

```
# emerge lftp
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## knoax

Merci Temet

J'ai installé kftpgrabber et ça fonctionne du tonnerre, merci

Merci de ta réponse ryo-san

malheureusement je ne comprends pas trop ta réponse, en fait je ne connais pas la ligne de commande qui me permet d'avoir accès à l'ebuild filezilla car j'avais essayé emerge filezilla mais j'avais rien trouvé

Merci à vous et à votre rapidité

Knoax

----------

## boozo

'alute

par défaut tu ne trouve dans les ports officels que les programmes acceptés par les devs Gentoo mais il est possible d'installer n'importe quel programme tiers non maintenu indépendemment de l'arbre offciel tout en utilisant portage : c'est ce qu'on appelle un overlay et cela correpond à un arbre "local".

Tu peux ainsi définir un ou plusieurs overlay les tiens propre ou ceux maintenu par d'autres ; l'outils layman est alors un moyen de mettre à jours ces arbres une fois référencés chez toi.

Ne le prends pas mal mais relis un peu le manuel, il te manque encore quelques notions importantes... et fait quelques recherches sur le forum (et le subforum)... tu apprendras plus de choses encore sur ce qu'il est possible de faire avec ta Gentoo et pour le faire correctement   :Wink: 

Edit: pourrais-tu stp éditer ton post et enlever quelques "=" car nous n'avont pas tous un 22" et le scroll horizontal "ceylemal"   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## knoax

Merci boozo pour ton explication sur les overlays

Merci de tes conseils pour la lecture du manuel gentoo.

En effet je n'ai pas lu jusqu'à la fin le manuel gentoo (je suis en cours de lecture ^_^) car j'ai été pris par les possiblités qu'offraient gentoo et j'ai lu plein d'autres documents dessus.

Knoax

----------

## boozo

Tu sais je crois sans trop m'"enduire" en erreur que tous ici nous le parcourrons régulièrement... on en rate toujours même après des années   :Laughing: 

Tiens si tu ne connais pas : un lien utile pour accéder à la bibliothèque d'Alexandrie

Edit: pour le scroll... c'est toujours pas çà   :Sad: 

----------

## knoax

Merci boozo pour ton lien

Je ne le connaissais pas, j'utilisais un similaire qui me donne la description des différents doc

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/list.xml?desc=1

Suite à ce lien, j'ai lu pas mal de document qui m'ont empechés de terminer le manuel   :Wink: 

Donc après la lecture de quelques documents je vais m'attelé à terminer le manuel

En tout cas merci encore pour ton lien et tes conseils.

Knoax

----------

## loopx

j'ai le meme problème aussi ... j'utilise konqueror pour explorer un ftp, et j'utilise l'affichage en arbre ...

Quand je fait F5 pour actualiser, il fait trop de connexion vers le serveur (dépendant du nombre de petit + déroulé   :Laughing:  ) et du coup, je me prend des erreurs sur le raffraichissement des derniers répertoires déroulé ...  c'est vraiment pénible ...

----------

